# Grooming the Ears



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Photo? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Steadfast (Aug 22, 2012)

*here are some photos of her ears*


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Let it grow in. Don't cut it!  

I never trim the part of the ear nearest the face except at the very bottom where I round it with thinking sheers close to the skin. If I do trim on that part it is in downward motion and very, very lightly. Grandma Jenn says it gives them a softer look and to not cut that part so I don't!  

Ps. Good job, lookin' good! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Steadfast (Aug 22, 2012)

so do I leave it kind of fly away looking then? I always thought it was to be a smooth look at the top of the ear and then thin the edges and the fluffy hair behind the ear?


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Chester's sort of look like that but his are more wavy. I would say just leave them in my opinion they look pretty well groomed already


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Steadfast (Aug 22, 2012)

thanks and I think I am leaving them as is for now


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

I leave that alone as well. It needs to be long enough to blend into the ear.


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't believe that should be trimmed. Lucy's ear hair is way more out of control than that. lol


----------

